# A new warmaster



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

now bear in mind its late and ive been typing bored at work for over 2 hours, so i imagine their are lots of mistakes and some ____ spaces left for things that i forgot what are called till i get my codexes to look at. i was trying to also include all the races in warhammer which can make a story kind of weird and unbelievable but ill eventually add in more detail and fluff when im not as tired at 3 o'clock in the morning, just read and tell me what you think of the storyline and concept
2 techpriest's clad in gold accompanied by 2 apothicaries followed the veteran space marine commander into the procession hall. This hall was sacred to all men of the adeptus mechanicus. on the sides of the walls were servo-harnesses not in use, to be repaired and outfitted before the techpriest's made planetfall or before ship warfare. The 4 men kept walking down the hall, past the station where power armour was being repaired from battle, and tanks were stored for inspection and correction to the machine spirits status. At the end of the hall stood a statue of the (<spell check>Omnisah). The left corridor was used to maintain the battle barges supply of terminator armour. It was well protected by 4 battle brothers 2 vetran staff and a librarian to protect from the forces of chaos from stealing suits. The techpriest stopped at the statue to light incenses and initiate in a safe passage ritual to the omnisah to grant success. The apothicaries walked over to the 2 vetran brothers. "so is it true, did Marshall Antoroch fall?" asked one of the men. The apothicary only nodded. One of the battle brothers ran up and yelled "no way, the emporer would never let one of his best commanders fall, the emporer protects". The apothicary nodded in agreement, and said in a grave voice "so he does, his spirit for battle, and courage in the face of overwhelming odds, has lead us to our procedure now, if you will execuse us, it seems our comrades our done with their prayers, Librarian, please make sure to be on guard as the taint of chaos has touched his person, im not sure what deamonic weapon can cut through armour like paper, but i don't like the implications, if u sense anything at all, come in to stop us, as we cannot have a rampid dreadnaught in our halls again, we lost too much armours and techpriests last time." "agreed" the man replied in turn. The 2 apothicaries walked down the hall to where the 2 priests were now standing. They then proceded down the right corridor to the dreadnaught armour. They eventually stopped near the end of the corridor and entered into the preperation room, where a man laid, in a pool of blood, that wasnt supposed to be their, in gashes and cuts, that wernt supposed to be their, and uttering insanities that werent supposed to be their. Here laid Marshall Antoroch, surounded by apothicaries dumbfounded by why he would not regenerate and heal his wounds. as the apothicaries walked in the door sealed shut, to prevent any unwanted intrusions. the techpriests quietely began their understood tasks. first they stapled his wounds together and pasted the skin gaps down, this process wasnt ment to be neat, but it was fast. The apothicaries finished preparing his body for the stasis, and implanted a special gene seed instruction that would allow him to fully interact with the dreadnaught body. they then stepped back to allow the techpriests to finish their part. one pressed a button near the table, and a dreadnaught suit that was in vertically in half came out of a back sliding door. the suit stopped in front of the priests and they began. Spacemarines are conditioned to not feel pain, to not fear death, and to not scream. Marshall Antoroch screamed. 
*hours later* the apothicaries walked out of the room and back out of the hall. as they passed the statue, the librarian stepped forward, and asked "what in the name of the emporer did you do in their, the presence of chaos gathered around the ship in mass, i started preparing to banish them and then all of a sudden they flew away." "Chaos usually tries to obtain dreadnaught armour by possessing those about to go in it, and im sure they hated the marshall for his faith in the emporer and would be prized possession to convert one of the most faithful to one of them."The apothicarie replied. The librarian respoded with "to bad they did then". the librarian quitely muttered a dark blessing upon himself while the apothicaries tried to understand his meaning. then before they even knew what he meant, dark bolts of energy came out and went through their armour and tore their flesh apart. they both flew to the ground. As one man reached for his narcotherium, a staff came down upon his chest and impaled into his lungs. the sorcerer reached for the narcotherium took it with him. he then proceded down the left hall to suit up. he came out moments later with 2 fellow men and dragged the bodies to hide them in the armour. They all suited up and went to the right hall. The turned librarian stopped at the priest and asked to see the new dreadnaught for he sensed a taint. the techpriests showed him the way down the hall. they stopped and a bloodied dreadnaught with 2 assault barrels above the gigantic arms, the armour compared to the other dreadnaughts was special too, it was clearly much thicker and it stood a good 10 feet above the others, he also had the old twin linked axial for walking to make him much more mobile on the battle field, and deal with recoil from gunfire, much better, the techpriest started towards the great machine and the 2 traitor marines cut him down from the back. they activated the dreadnaught and the librarian went up to each of the other dreadnaught and showed their spirit a maze for them to be trapped in for an enternity of madness. they walked out of the room down the hall and cut down as many priests as they could find. As they walked out of the adeptitus mechanicus hall, they stopped into the power armour repair bay, and greeted all the unamored marines, one asked, "why are you dressed for war my battle brothers?" the librarian replied with " a little bit of a sparring session" and then he plled out his pistol and shot the man in the back as he turned around to sit down. the two men behind him, also shot fired from their storm bolter arms. the men and priests all went down quickly. the librarian retrieved the cache of power armour and caried it into the tank storage area, killing the 2 guards and many servitors along the way. they stopped at the land raider holding area and dropped off their power armour cargo into 3 of the land raiders, they then went back and gathered 30 terminator suits off the wall and slowly took them to their land raiders, and full 1/3 of the battle companies armour was then gone, the men came back and deliberately decimated sections of the armour used for targeting teleportation that would make it longer to repair than build another suit. the dreadnaught on the other hand had a much busier time than the his comrads. as he guarded the main entrance, many men poured in to fix their armour, look at their power armour, or consult with some of the venerable dreadnaught spirit's. one by one they all came in he quickly stepped on them or crushed them with his massive fists. eventually a librarian came in to relieve his now tainted (another word for comrad). the dread naught began to step on him but the librarian was quick on his toes from unease and at the last second jumped out of the way. he turned to run, realizing the horror of what he now faced, and having no way to beat it to retrieve help. the 2 twin linked barrel assault cannons roared to life and gunned down the hallway mowing him down. The entire ship was aware of their treachery now. the three men realizing to make haste, decided to stop short of destroying the teminator suits as they only had about 20 left. they ran, or should i say jogged to the dreadnaught to help with the sortie, the librarian quickly detached realizing they would eventually bring bigger guns to this fight and it was about time to go, he hopped, or should i say crawled into the cockpit of the first landraider and drove to the thunderhawk bay, conviently right next to the tank bay. 
He got out and continued. *Meanwhie* the dreadnaught quickly ran out of ammo for the cannons as he was not properly outfitted yet, one of the men left to find some more as the dreadnaught dominated the hall with the depleting heavy flamers on his arms. the other terminator gunned down any men that survived the onslaught of flames. the dreadnaught then ran out of fuel, and the hall soon became walkable again as the flames died down, with the main door decimated by the assault cannon, men by the 10's came pouring in, the dreadnaught fired 4 of its mounted missle lauunchers as the hall became more crowded. but the men kempt pouring in. the dreadnaught rushed forward and with his two might arms crushed many of the men, and he kept running for the door. the terminator continued to shoot any straglers that got passed the dreadnaught. the other terminator returned with a special incidinary rounds box from (wherever grey knights are from psycannon bolts) the two men threw their frag grenades to clear the hall knowing it would harm the dreadnaught. he came rushing back, realizing the hall was for a time emty, and re armed himself with the ammo strips. the librarian came strolling in and asked the men for help in starting each of the thunderhawks up, as they headed for the hangar doors, the librarian execused himself to the dreadnaught storage hall, and released all the dreadnaughts into the hall. the 23 stored dreadnaughts immediately started shooting at the librarian as he ran for cover, then preceded to shoot each other when the target vanished. the librarian chuckled at how much destruction his diversion would cause. the librarian ran into the cockpit of his comandered hawk and prepared for flight, and psychically called to his bloodfrenzied marshall to heel. the dreadnaught in the middle of the dreadnaughts and space marines decided to unload his cargo in each direction, his left assault cannon mowed down hundreds of spacemarines and the few now gathered terminators, and his right arm shot rounds that cut down about half of the other dreadnaughts and enraged the other half. then with a speed the other dreadnaughts didnt know due to his co-axial, he zoomed past them and into the awaiting thunderhawk. all three of them left simultaniously and headed for the nearby warpstorm next to the planet. with the battle barges fighting company down on the planet, and most of its available crew fighting the rampaging 10 dreadnaughts, the barge's turrents didnt have the crew to even try to shoot them.
back in the safety of the storm, the librarian slowly started heading for ________ where was currently hiding, it needed his unholy forsight if he was ever to succeed with his mission. their the dreadnaught would get a third eye installed on him that would allow psychic visions of the future, and if they were lucky some of the ancient rune armour that tzech sorcers prided themselves on owning, it would be hard though. After that, would be the hard part, it would either be patiently waiting for another _____ assassin to come and to kill him and steal one of their blades, or he could go to taurvish and deal with the problem quickly, hmmm.... the librarian walked to the front of the thunderhawk and looked for the signal. finally it came in the form of a eldar webway portal. the portal unlike the normal portal was completely twisted by chaos and oozing with dark energies, hopefully the imperial fleet would not find it for awhile, and maybe they'd be able to get the artifact off that planet. eventually they came upon the gate and shut down engines to glide into it, they wouldn't want to run into unexpected company on the other side of the gate, with their precious cargo. a rushing torrent of pain overcame everbody in the hawks as they made the trasition in the warp, of course it would dull down with time but for now they were left in screaming agony, that is accompanied by the change that the chaos gods inflict upon their pawns. the drednaught was overtaken by the wave of chaos too and when the crew got up, they saw only a burn mark on his front armour, the mark of chaos on him was not from any one of the 4 gods that they had seen, his mark was something different, it pulsed green light, then blue, and purple and repeated in that fashion. Ahriman would be able to help deciphering with that too the librarian thought. They were already expected to meet him at his converted tyranid hiveship. no one was sure why he would go through the trouble of finding one and then killing the entire crew but for the past 50 or so years he has had the tradition of replacing his ships with the tyranid hive ships. people could only guess how he controlled the ships batteries and engines but luckily most people stayed away from him in fear of the ships. three and a half weeks passed when they finally found the hiveship. as they drew near the ships front mouth opened to fire its pyrocidic acid at them but them after realizing the ship opened up a launch bay that resembled a gill off to the side. as they landed, they realized that their was no crew to meet them, or any chatter. all their was, was dead silence. they quickly got out of their ships, happy to be out of captivity. as they looked back at the hulls, they saw the change the warp has on a ship, one grew a pinkish tentacle while the other two had disgusting boils as if grown on skin and hooks. also the dreadnaught had changed too. it had grown spikes all around its body to impale unwary charged victims upon, and its speeched has changed voice had changed to from the standard hardy tech implanted voice to a more hissing tone, that enticed some of the crew when it spoke. its anger only flared from boredom on one occassion but was becoming more and more pronounced. the librarian cursed at what khorne's influence had done to him. the dreadnaught rose up and hopped out of the ship. and walked behind the company of men. they took out about 10 dreadnaught armours and brought them with them as which would hopefully appease ahriman. as they reached the hangar door, they opened on their own, revealing a disgusting tunnel with hardened red carpace for walls, but that wasnt the strange part, the walls pulsed with strange influence that gave the 3 companions visions of carnage, nightmares, and slaughter. halfway down the hallway the dreadnaught became angrier and started purposefully walking into the wall to push his spikes into and eventually started shooting at it. the hallway filled with more angry pulses and the psychic waves increased upon the men driving them to hold their heads and develope headaches. the dreadnaught was driven into a more furius rage and charged at the wall and started slashing at it with his now developed talons ripping out chunks of flesh. ahriman gently strode forward and placed his hand on the wall, enough said a voice with out a voice. it was arhiman pschically yelling at the company and the wall it seemed. the dreadnaught didnt listen and kept hacking until his thirst was abeited. as the company followed ahriman as he walked away, pus seaped fromt the open wound wall and repeared all the damage, the flesh on the floor quickly rotted and also turned into pus and was absorbed by the floor. they came to the end of the hallway which then opened up with arhimans psychic connection which the men saw him share with the ship, doors opening with out touch, puddles being displaced on the floor before he stepped in them and walls changing colors as he pass by them. they entered into a great chasm of a room, he explained to them, that this was where the ships core used to be, and the pools where they would dissolve material too be made into new units for the tyranids. the core happened to be a tyrant that was conneced to the ship at the head. it would increase the range of psychic control and give a direct link to the main hive mind, the queen. unfortunetly he could not control the queen so far since he has owned the ships, but he was as he said' able to influence circumstances and situations that would help him and come to fruitation and benefit him, in the future. as they continued forward, they entered a significantly smaller room that closed as they entered it. having no throne room, i had to become creative and design one, he explained. he motioned them to sit in the air. he then laughed at them for their hesitation and moved back to sit in front of them. as he fell back a chair came from the ground to catch him. the men saw and followed suite. the dreadnaught on the other hand shortened its axis and moved its leg into the manifolds to stand. as the librarian started to speak, arhiman just looked at him and stated that he already knew what he wanted and had agreed to help them before they ever came. you dont have much time by the way, abandon is starting to glean from the destroyed vessel what happened, it will take much more time for him to understand its implications but not much longer, so i opened a gate and storm to take you directly to one of the planets you seek. the only problem i see with your scheme is how you will obtain jester's help, he may have been a friend from before but he serves slanesh now, it will not be easy for him to grant you a gift. kharne has already taking a liking i see though. i will grant ur request if u leave 2 of your ships with all the armour in it, in exchange for the eye and a rune armour, it will work for a dreadnaught of change im sure but under bloodthirst, im not sure. it does require some mental control, to accomplish it. now this is my only obtained copy of armour and they are very rare so don't lose it. and if he fails you had better bring it back, i dont want to trade with an angry warmaster, it might cost by beautiful ship dearly. with that the ship seemed to enfulf the dreadnaught in skin to leave only the head revealed. arhiman took his staff and plunged it through his head and spoke an incantation. when he removed the staff, a third eye appeared where he had initially plunged his into. then godzilla came and carried them off to be eaten in a cave with some rather large shrimp, seriously though its late an im tired at typing but that would be a cool ending. wow this is long. 
any comments or suggestions are appreciated. sorry bout the paragraph spacing issues but as i am typing this in notepad, it well sux balls to the walls deeps


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

wtf..........


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah i was terribly bored at work :headbutt: :suicide:


----------

